# Magic @ Raptors, Jan. 4th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Orlando Magic* (12-16) @ *Toronto Raptors* (9-22)
January 4th, 2006, 7:00 PM EST
Rogers SportsNet Ontario





































*Steve Francis, DeShawn Stevenson, Grant Hill, Dwight Howard, Tony Battie*








<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

I wanna continue to be able to say, "My team hasn't been beaten _at all_ this year". 2006 has given us nothing but wins so far; let's keep it that way.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Bosh vs Howard again. Will be interesting. 
Very winnable game, so I hope we pull this one.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Raptors are going to win this one. :banana: :clap: 

Lets Go Raptors.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Let's Hope The Raptors Can Get This Game.. I'll Be Goin Crazy If We Do.
Lookin'n Forwad To This!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Let's go for 4 in a row!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We've played pretty well against the Magic in the last couple of years. I hope we can continue our winning ways tonight.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Ah man, at the ACC? ****! so much for four in a row, lol.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

there the fans just cheered when Hoffa scored.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

fans are lovin hoffa right now!!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

just got bosh's rebound, another cheer for hoff.
what's with the audio, just is bad enough, I don't wanna hear him like this...
another cheer for hoff!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

lol they are having audio difficulties.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hoffa is really playing tonight.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

this is Hoffa's coming out party.

nice put back, great steal/slap away in the paint.

nice play by Matty off the bounce.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hoffa tearing it up!!

That Ford commercial is tight.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

to bad it's a ****ty car! lol.

if hoff plays like this for 20 minutes tonight, I'll get crazy tattoo like him.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Chuck said Deshawn Stevenson is the shortest player ever drafted out of highschool, if I'm not mistaken, isn't Telfair the shortest player to be drafted from highschool


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> Chuck said Deshawn Stevenson is the shortest player ever drafted out of highschool, if I'm not mistaken, isn't Telfair the shortest player to be drafted from highschool


Yeah.. Chucks been an idiot lately.

Saying Bosh is better than J.O. .. :clown:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Joey.. aka.. Dr. J?


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Joey.. aka.. Dr. J?


that was a super groovy play.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

D-Mart is comming in?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

shookem said:


> that was a super groovy play.


What happened? .. Got stuck watching play by play.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Sam you tool.. we better see Graham and Araujo in the second quarter!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> What happened? .. Got stuck watching play by play.


reverse layup and1


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Rose with the threeeeee.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

vigilante said:


> reverse layup and1


oooo I C.. thx..
Err.. It's to bad my bro aint home because he has sportsnet ontario.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raps leading by 6 going into the 2nd Quarter.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Nice to see Eric getting some burn again. Hopefully he can become apart of our rotation even when Calderon returns - taking minutes away from Rose.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Great start by the raps.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd really like to see Sam go with Bosh and Hoff to start the second, ok maybe leave Charlie in there to start, but get Hoffa back in there damnit!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Stats after 1

 <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#0860a8">*ORLANDO MAGIC*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeShawn Stevenson, SG</td><td>10</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Francis, PG</td><td>12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hedo Turkoglu, GF</td><td>10</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwight Howard, PF</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Battie, FC</td><td>9</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keyon Dooling, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jameer Nelson, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Travis Diener, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pat Garrity, F</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Grant Hill, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bo Outlaw, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stacey Augmon, GF</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Terence Morris, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mario Kasun, C</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kelvin Cato, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*7-15*</td><td>*0-1*</td><td>*8-8*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*22*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*10000.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 3 (0)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>11</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, F</td><td>10</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>1</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alvin Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Williams, GF</td><td>1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Loren Woods, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Williams, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*10-21*</td><td>*1-2*</td><td>*7-9*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*28*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (2)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^ He probably will put Hoffa in because he is playing VERY well. But he should put Hoffa back in in the 2nd and 4th every game.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Villey with a dunk.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Bring out the Hoff.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

let's see hoff, Bonner looks sleepy.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Villey for threeeeeee. Theres the Eastern Conference December Rookie for ya.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Nice. Raps lead by 10.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Grahams back in?? I must be seeing things?? Sam Mitchell having some sense with his rotation? 

Now he needs to put Hoffa in damnit!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Joey GRAHAM with a dunk. Raps are just tearing it up right now.

LETS GO RAPTORS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

best second quater ever! well maybe not, but pretty damn close! finish it out strong boys!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Raptors up 55-38, and Bosh hasn't played a minute in the 2nd quarter.
Great to see Charlie bouncing back.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Cmon Raptors dont ruin the lead with those unnessecary turnovers.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Orlando making a couple of buckets, and it's now 55-42.
Raptors have to finish this quarter off strong.
Mike James hits the open three!
58-42 Raptors lead.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

This the most exciting play by play (espn) I ever watched. 
Raptors did a great job on the second Quarter


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OH yeahhhhh baby. 61-42 RAPTORS at the HALF. That is just sick.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Energy.
Confidence.
Execution.

Toronto has all three. Orlando has none.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Is it just me or is BBB.net running a bit slow?


----------



## Theberge43 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm having troubles too ...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Same here..

half time stats
<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#0860a8">*ORLANDO MAGIC*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeShawn Stevenson, SG</td><td>20</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Francis, PG</td><td>16</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hedo Turkoglu, GF</td><td>16</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwight Howard, PF</td><td>15</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Battie, FC</td><td>9</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keyon Dooling, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jameer Nelson, PG</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Travis Diener, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pat Garrity, F</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Grant Hill, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bo Outlaw, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stacey Augmon, GF</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Terence Morris, F</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mario Kasun, C</td><td>4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kelvin Cato, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*15-31*</td><td>*1-5*</td><td>*11-12*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*42*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*20.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 12 (8)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>17</td><td>4-7</td><td>1-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>16</td><td>5-7</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>4</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, F</td><td>13</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>7</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>8</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alvin Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Williams, GF</td><td>7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>17</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>12</td><td>5-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Loren Woods, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Williams, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*23-39*</td><td>*4-6*</td><td>*11-16*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*61*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*66.7%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 9 (9)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I didn't notice since I'm using wireless, and I'm pretty far from the router. Either way, it's probably just temporary so just hold tight.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

we're up 19 n Bosh has only played 4 mins


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

great play by Hoff to cause the turn over.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Hoffeluiah!


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

shookem said:


> Hoffeluiah!


speedy is sooo taking ur uCash.....and WOW...the raps are seriously kicking some Magic rear end....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

No offense but I thought I would never see a 27 point Raptor lead in any point of this season.... wow


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

feels good to be on the other end of the scoreboard for a change in a blowout...to be honest, we need to win a few games like this, just take charge and demolish the opponent...

would like to see use win by 30 (obviously just a win would be nice, but i would love to see a complete blowout..)


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Stats through 3 Quarters

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#0860a8">*ORLANDO MAGIC*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeShawn Stevenson, SG</td><td>27</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Francis, PG</td><td>28</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hedo Turkoglu, GF</td><td>22</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-2</td><td>5-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwight Howard, PF</td><td>29</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Battie, FC</td><td>25</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keyon Dooling, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jameer Nelson, PG</td><td>15</td><td>6-9</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Travis Diener, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pat Garrity, F</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Grant Hill, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bo Outlaw, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stacey Augmon, GF</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Terence Morris, F</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mario Kasun, C</td><td>4</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kelvin Cato, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*24-49*</td><td>*2-7*</td><td>*18-19*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*14*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*68*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*28.6%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 14 (9)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>26</td><td>5-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>26</td><td>6-10</td><td>2-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>15</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, F</td><td>22</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>18</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td>10</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>9</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alvin Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Williams, GF</td><td>7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>21</td><td>3-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>16</td><td>6-7</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Loren Woods, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Williams, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*32-54*</td><td>*6-8*</td><td>*17-25*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*28*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*87*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*75.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 11 (11)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

spinz said:


> would like to see use win by 30 (obviously just a win would be nice, but i would love to see a complete blowout..)


Actually that's not such a good idea to embarass a team like that, 'cuz the opposing team will remember the humiliation and want to come back with a vengeance next time they play. That's why the Pistons let you guys off so easily last time.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Pistons let us off easy by bringing in Darko.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Loren Wooooods


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Woods should be our PG with those moves


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Jameer Nelson is playin very well...


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Loren Woods with a basket.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

1. Hoffa deserved more burn. 
2. Luxury for us when we can rest Bosh.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Great win

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#0860a8">*ORLANDO MAGIC*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeShawn Stevenson, SG</td><td>33</td><td>3-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Francis, PG</td><td>28</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-6</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hedo Turkoglu, GF</td><td>34</td><td>2-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>7-8</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwight Howard, PF</td><td>29</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Battie, FC</td><td>25</td><td>4-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keyon Dooling, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jameer Nelson, PG</td><td>28</td><td>12-15</td><td>4-6</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>31</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Travis Diener, G</td><td>3</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pat Garrity, F</td><td>18</td><td>0-5</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Grant Hill, SF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bo Outlaw, PF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stacey Augmon, GF</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Terence Morris, F</td><td>9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mario Kasun, C</td><td>18</td><td>4-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kelvin Cato, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*34-67*</td><td>*5-13*</td><td>*24-25*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*16*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*97*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*38.5%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 16 (8)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#ce0f41">*TORONTO RAPTORS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mike James, PG</td><td>26</td><td>6-10</td><td>2-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Morris Peterson, GF</td><td>35</td><td>5-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Chris Bosh, FC</td><td>15</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Joey Graham, F</td><td>22</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rafael Araujo, C</td><td>18</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jose Calderon, PG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Alvin Williams, G</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Darrick Martin, PG</td><td>22</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jalen Rose, GF</td><td>16</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-1</td><td>4-7</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eric Williams, GF</td><td>11</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-4</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Matt Bonner, PF</td><td>30</td><td>4-6</td><td>2-3</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Loren Woods, C</td><td>5</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Aaron Williams, FC</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Charlie Villanueva, F</td><td>26</td><td>10-13</td><td>1-1</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>24</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*46-73*</td><td>*7-10*</td><td>*22-31*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*34*</td><td>*23*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*121*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*70.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 12 (13)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Juzt_SicK03 get me in your Mo Pete club


Player of the game = Loren Woods?
I think so.

EDIT: I need this for another board :kiss:


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

nwt said:


> Juzt_SicK03 get me in your Mo Pete club
> 
> 
> Player of the game = Loren Woods?
> I think so.


Your in.

Loren Woods potg?.. He did tear it up the last 5 mins..


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Raptors just dominated this game! Nice to see Bosh rest after reading todays paper about him being burned out after every back2backs. Loren Woods finally plays! SOmeone should start a Loren Woods Fan Club!! :banana:


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Good game guys. The Magic are like a YMCA team without Grant Hill. I never realized how much he meant to this team before.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

haha. nice win. i believe we are now 3.5 games back of a playoff berth?


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

Fantastic!~

...and what's with the Magic routinely getting TORCHED in the T-Dot? Heck, I don't mind... I love to see Steve Francis get mad played. 

It was brilliant to see every Raptor player contribute and getting some points, that doesn't happen very often and it was nice to see every player make some investment in the W. 

^_^

~~~~~~


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

did not see a win streak comming at all I for one is shocked


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Man, Francis was damn near invisable out there . . . Good job by Hoff - lots of weight being tossed around . . . I'd like to see him and Mario Kasun in a tatoo getting competetion - neither have any restraint - they see it and its on them! Darrick Martan is a man possesed - by a small grinning rodent.

Making some more money on the u Cash - sweet. Some fool bet 100 000 on Orlando. Muhahahahaha


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

:banana:Excellent game.

For the few out there paranoid about Bosh leaving check this out. 

"This shows our growth," Bosh said. - http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=Au1LWWAzG6Yg7AgZVn.n8Le8vLYF?gid=2006010428


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Fun game to watch, our team is slowly meshing and showing some actual unity

Credit goes out to the coaching staff, Whatever Sam and company have been doing of late has definetely paid off.

Funny what a couple of wins will do for your confidence. I hope that they can bring it for a now much anticipated matchup against NJ. Someones winstreak will be over!!!


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

Damn it feels good to blowout a team! 

I loved the way Hoffa played tonight, and I wonder why Sam just doesn't leave him in to foul out the game in the 3rd Q if he knows that Hoffa won't be having any burn in the 4th... anyways.

I don't know if anyone else noticed, but did you see the way he swung his elbows on one of the plays where he hauled down a contested rebound? DAMN he was lucky that no one was near enough, or else they woulda had their head ripped off! Go Hoffa! :biggrin:


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

hahaha the game thread for magics in realgm are such sore losers that they end up picking fights and dissing canadians. The thread became 50+ pages becuz of this.

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=457509&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=432


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

talks about racist, economies etc lol


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Amazing blowout win for the Raptors. Lets go for 5 in a row! And now we're only 3.5 games back from a playoff berth.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

MjM2xtreMe said:


> hahaha the game thread for magics in realgm are such sore losers that they end up picking fights and dissing canadians. The thread became 50+ pages becuz of this.
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=457509&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=432


holy crap, some of their posters are seriously retarded.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

If We Win On Friday, Then I Can Tell U The Raptors Are On Fire.. :banana:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

AirJordan™ said:


> Amazing blowout win for the Raptors. Lets go for 5 in a row! And now we're only 3.5 games back from a playoff berth.



seriously?

i was joking when i was chanting Playoff Playoff at the end of december but imagine if we did, would it hurt this franchise? 

And great win i was so happy to see the score when i woke up, made me not feel so ill which was gr8..

roll on win 5 baby!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

ESPN this morning was giving huge props to the Raps.. 63% from the field.. way to go guys.

I think that the last month for the team has been crucial. Beating Indiana and going on this streak should have shown everyone that this team CAN do it.

I'm really proud of the Raptors.

I'm also very hung over after last night's Longhorn's victory.

Hook em'


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Making the playoffs would guarantee Bosh signing his extension this summer. We would probably get to keep our pick as well if we have the lowest record of all playoff teams.

Hurts us a little in terms of getting an impact player in the draft. It also probably means we can't trade MikeJames and possibly lose him for nothing this summer unless we re-sign him. He's such a big part of our success right now its actually putting us in a bad spot. Big pressure to sign him.

Best case for the Raps is to finish 1 game out of the playoffs and move up in the lottery to get a top 3 pick. Plus have the Denver pick be in the 6-17range. Gets Bosh and the fans excited about the future. Makes Toronto look pretty good around the league to FAs the following year. Next year we need to make the playoffs to attract the FA we need to advance deeper in the playoffs.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Lets not get too excited guys really.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Lets not get too excited guys really.


HaHaHaha, I Was Juss Bout To Say That :biggrin:


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Take a look at the schedule BUTR. The Raps could easily walk out of January with 18-20 wins.

That's expecting a lot of consistency from a young club but they are showing real improvement and great chemistry. They play around .500 after that and they could be looking at 35-38 wins? Something like that.

Most likely some other East teams will play well enough to beat us out by a few games and we finish 10th or 11th in the East. We dug ourselves too big a hole in November to expect to get out of it. If we had only gone 4-12 in November that would have made a huge difference to our chances. We'd be 13-19 right now. That would no doubt change your perspective. And we easily could have won 3 more games in Nov.


----------



## Ryethe (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm hoping we lose our pick this year. Personally I want ultimate flexibility during the following summer and that requires not only our capspace, but our pick to trade as well. We can't trade the pick if we're still owing. I think this is the best course of action since in this draft there's not really that can't miss center high up in the draft. I think we could do just fine with Denver's first and our second.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

people really really really need to relax with the playoff talk, and this win streak is a little overated, we beat ATLANTA TWICE, and struggling Pacers team, whojust lost again last night to an injury plagued Denver team, and Orlando, who also has lost a key part to their team in Grant Hill, our real tests will come when we play the Houston Rockets, who will surely want revenge for what we did to them last time and the surging New Jersey Nets who have been playing very very well lately. IF, and its a big IF, we winn those games then we can talk playoffs....


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> people really really really need to relax with the playoff talk, and this win streak is a little overated, we beat ATLANTA TWICE, and struggling Pacers team, whojust lost again last night to an injury plagued Denver team, and Orlando, who also has lost a key part to their team in Grant Hill, our real tests will come when we play the Houston Rockets, who will surely want revenge for what we did to them last time and the surging New Jersey Nets who have been playing very very well lately. IF, and its a big IF, we winn those games then we can talk playoffs....


Bah, let the boys have a little fun, it's good to see so many people believe in the Raptors . In fact,I don't remember seeing the Raps board being so positive since... well since ever. If all this optimism is taken with a grain of salt, it shouldn't hurt us, it just feels good... to feel good.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

does anyone know why Bosh played so little.. did Mitchell sit him once the team pulled away.

10 points 1 board... very unBosh like


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> does anyone know why Bosh played so little.. did Mitchell sit him once the team pulled away.
> 
> 10 points 1 board... very unBosh like


he got two quick fouls in the first quater, that and the team played the night before. It's a long season, Sam didn't need to use Bosh, so it was good that he got a little rest.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I feel like such a horrible fan, the raptors get very little play here in the dirty south. 

I've seen them play once this season against the Mavs, I think I am getting suckered into NBAtv.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> I feel like such a horrible fan, the raptors get very little play here in the dirty south.
> 
> I've seen them play once this season against the Mavs, I think I am getting suckered into NBAtv.


I lived in BC for a year and a half and absolutly had to get RapsTV.

It would be tough to be a fan outside the broadcasting area.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Awesome win. Haven't blown out a team for a while. Most of all I'm happy about and for Hoffa- I knew he was going to show some signs sooner or later and I'm glad it came in a decisive victory on his home court and the fans responded (at least a little).


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I'm glad it came in a decisive victory on his home court and the fans responded (at least a little).


The fans were definatly loving Hoffa last night.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

shookem said:


> It would be tough to be a fan outside the broadcasting area.


Tell me about it.
Here in Israel we scarcely have any NBA coverage. I'm way outside the broadcasting area.

I must admit that I was petrified at the first time I looked on the box score. I thought CB4 was injured or something, but then I noticed his 4 PF, looked at the recap and relaxed. 

Orlando really suck. They have no chemistry. I remember a few games of them last season. A bunch of guys that try to put the ball inside and forget that they are part of our team. 

Props to our guys and to Hoffa. Good game at ACC.. I hope some of the jerks there got an answer to their booing.


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

I was hoping to see the fan's erupt at the end of the game... a nice standing ovation was called for IMO

Sure there were cheers but it didn't sound like enough considering what we've gone through to date


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

sjinto said:


> I was hoping to see the fan's erupt at the end of the game... a nice standing ovation was called for IMO
> 
> Sure there were cheers but it didn't sound like enough considering what we've gone through to date


Like a blowout loss, a blowout win is tough to get really excited for. I thought it was a great crowd last night. Like Chuck said if Hoffa could've hit that skyhook thing he tried, the crowd would have erupted.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

sjinto said:


> I was hoping to see the fan's erupt at the end of the game... a nice standing ovation was called for IMO
> 
> Sure there were cheers but it didn't sound like enough considering what we've gone through to date


 correct me if I'm wrong, the fans gave Raps a standing O at halftime when the Raps played really well and began to pull away. 

The fans also responded very well to the good play of Hoffa. From the TV, I could see some fans standing up and roaring after Hoffa grabbed a rebound (the one he was swinging his elbows) and after he stripped Howard on the baseline (it went out of bounds off of Bonner).

Very positive vibes in the building for sure.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

There was a little bit over 14,000 fans in attendance for last night's game, which was the lowest in the ACC this season. 
Looks like those fans really got a treat out there last night.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

awesome game. don't know where all that confidence came from. sheesh. what a release/relief.

i'm still a little annoyed by the fact that araujo didn't get any time down the stretch. i mean, yeah, he's a "starter", but after the early moments of each half, we treat him like he's not- he just sits and waits for the final whistle. so he should've gotten play in the latter parts of the game- ahead of loren, i think- because what is he: is he an important piece (in which case he'd be playing crunch time most nights) or is he a bench warmer (in which case he should've gotten more time last night)? he's sitting on the fence and i don't think that's necessarily healthy treatment.

either way, it was a great game, but i hope the araujo issue gets addressed. it's very _strange_ (for lack of a better term); he seems to have the worst of both worlds right now. i pin that on sam. he's gotta figure out what he's doing with his starting 5.

peace


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

This is one of the longest Raptors game threads ive seen in a while.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> This is one of the longest Raptors game threads ive seen in a while.


Meh.. this is nothing... You should've been here last season. 
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=204644


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Liked the game, loved the united-ness. But what really got me excited about this team thus far is Eric Williams. Here was a man who came into the Raptors a shattered mess, from having to move away from his distraught son to seeing minimal time on the court. Nowadays you see nothing but pure smiles from Eric, which is great to see since he's exactly the type of veteran every young team should have (and every team that is missing that final piece needs).


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> Meh.. this is nothing... You should've been here last season.
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=204644


We need to do that again. I have a laptop now so I'm game if you guys are.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> We need to do that again. I have a laptop now so I'm game if you guys are.


I'm game.. Only if the raps are "Live".. so i'll be here on Sunday against the Nets


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Juzt_SicK03 said:


> I'm game.. Only if the raps are "Live".. so i'll be here on Sunday against the Nets


Yeah, Friday I don't think I'll be home but Sunday 1 PM is a pretty good time I think.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Divine Spammer said:


> Tell me about it.
> Here in Israel we scarcely have any NBA coverage. I'm way outside the broadcasting area.
> 
> I must admit that I was petrified at the first time I looked on the box score. I thought CB4 was injured or something, but then I noticed his 4 PF, looked at the recap and relaxed.
> ...


just a question DS, but how did u become a raptors fan, are you originally from Toronto and moved to isreal? Because its weird that you would start liking the Raptors, i mean they barely get any coverage in the US, let alone internationally. So im wondering what drew you to this teaam???


----------

